# Swamp/Bayou/Voodoo Theme



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

I was thinking about doing a theme surrounding this style. Wanted to bring in a lot of blue/green lights, lots of dorp, spanish moss, and the sounds of the swamp. Anyone have a pictures of anything like this. I'm trying to get some ideas of what I can start building that would be geared toward this theme.

Thanks!!


----------



## Valleyscare (Aug 31, 2007)

I know it's kinda stupid to make a movie reference, but watch the Skeleton Key. That is heavily based on that kinda stuff.

Some pointers: 
Possibly make a lifesize voodoo doll like this:









Possibly make a smaller house (would be expensive) like this:









Here's an overview of something kinda scary looking:









Overall I'd say lots of skeletons, creepy voodoo things, and LOTS of camo/moss/dull looking greenery. Good lucky!


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

Check out these trees I made for my swamp theme


----------



## skeletonowl (Aug 8, 2006)

I second Skeleton Key decent movie and some creepy voodoo stuff.

You could also take yarn and string on fake fingers and hands and feet throughout like a cannibalistic family lives there


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

Don't forget the alligators. One of the first things I think of when someone mentions a swamp/bayou is gators. and of course moss and stagnant water everywhere.


----------



## Hawks Hill Haunter (Apr 1, 2007)

I just came across this picture from the Pirates of the Carribean movie and thought I'd share it - http://www.deadmentellnotales.com/onlinetexts/potc/images/2bayou.jpg

And what about cricket sounds?


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

There is a book by Jason Surell on the "Pirates" rides at the Disney parks.Lots of photos and drawings for reference.The section of the "Blue Bayou" In the original Diseyland version will give you a nice feel for your theme.Also a guy in Southern Cailfornia who imagineered the "firefly" effect they use in the blue bayou scene sells them on line.I think his last name is Carter,If you google " firefly effect" it should pop up.If your interestred I can dig out the info.He made them battery operated and plug in.

You might be able to make something similar also.
Hope this helps


----------



## jimmyzdc (Sep 24, 2007)

Is this the fireflies your talking about:

http://www.magicalfireflies.com/

I saw these a little while back and I thought they looked awesome. I really wish there was a video of these somewhere so I can kinda get an idea on how they look before I buy them...since htye are kinda pricey. Maybe I can just get a 6 pack one to try out. To bad they only accept returns if its unopened. Kinda sucks!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Another good voodoo movie to check for references is Angel Heart with Lisa Bonet and Mickey Rourke.

Start saving chicken bones.... lots and lots of chicken bones. Clean them and let them dry.


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

jimmyzdc, check out the monsterlist, they have a tutorial on fireflies, not sure of how, didn't check it out closely, but did see it, under, naturally, fireflies. It did say every thing could be bought at Radio Shack, I did get that much info.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Jimmy,
Those are not what I have.What I have is a whole lot simpler.Its a piece of heavy black plastic with a led stuck to it.Air currents move it to make it looks like it flickers.I will go look for the fellows address.He was in Northridge,Ca.I think I paid 25.00 bucks for the AC version.


----------



## Brckee1 (Feb 21, 2007)

Swamp scenes are great because they are easy and cheap. You could use pond liner or even heavy mil black plastic to create shallow "swamps". use mulch to make the edges of the water look more natural and dirty up the water. Use a lot of camo netting and "Dorp" every where.

Find a place to cut brush and/or small trees. Use it to create a woodsy feel and define a pathway. Use real or plastic spanish moss hanging from trees, buildings and fences. 

Depending on your budget you could have a cemetery, a cabin facade, a dock....millions of options. Use fog if possible. Low lying fog on the water is really cool if you can do it. Outdoors this is obviously far more difficult.

Play sounds of crickets, frogs and other swamp noises with a few ghostly sounds thrown in.


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Doh! I almost forgot another good movie reference... check out "The Reaping" with Hillary Swank. So-so movie but awesome visual reference for houses, swamps, bayou, and cemeteries too.


----------



## Empress Nightshade (Jul 25, 2004)

jimmyzdc said:


> Is this the fireflies your talking about:
> 
> http://www.magicalfireflies.com/
> 
> I saw these a little while back and I thought they looked awesome. I really wish there was a video of these somewhere so I can kinda get an idea on how they look before I buy them...since htye are kinda pricey. Maybe I can just get a 6 pack one to try out. To bad they only accept returns if its unopened. Kinda sucks!


I'll be darn. Those are kinda kewl! But, I'm just gonna use those tiny clear rice lights. That should give enough illusion and the ambience I'm looking for. They're only $9.25 for 100 here. People don't usually stay around long enough to see anything anyway. :jol:


----------



## BadTable Manor (Apr 16, 2008)

Did this theme one year; it's still my favorite.
Some things we did were: we hung voodoo dolls tied with filament from the ceiling. In the dark lighting, they appeared to be floating. We had Tia Dalma's shack with lots of creepy jars filled with whoknowswhat, and burnt-down pillar candles. I made a 4'-tall voodoo doll with a pvc frame to hold it up, a newspaper-stuffed fabric body, and hot glued lots of bead necklaces, buttons, and playing cards onto it. 

We had a hallway you entered through a heavy, red curtain, and there stood a draped table with Madame Leota's head (fishbowl, with a stuffed rubber mask inside) sitting on it, surrounded by battery-powered candles, and a tarot spread. As guests arrived at the party, I gave each guest a tarot card. They could then go through the hall and get their card "read": dangling from the ceiling by filament hung large copies of the handed-out cards with their meanings on the back. Some loved the idea; others thought for sure they'd go to Hell if they so much as touched the cards. For the invite, I found the Blackadder font to suit the mood quite well. 


Most of my ideas for the party came from a book called, "Halloween" by Joanne O'Sullivan.
*I know, this wasn't a Haunt, just a party, but maybe someone will find this info helpful.


----------

